
How I started to come out of the dark, one thought at a time - pouria3
Hi Guys,
I built Paralign based on my own journey and how I started to really improve my life one thought at a time.
Paralign is an anonymous journaling platform that connects you to similar thoughts as you journal; Letting you know that there is support, acknowledgement and hope. That you are not alone. Paralign gives you feedback about your thought and mood patterns and helps you be more aware. Paralign’s companion feature personalizes guides (like guided meditation) to empower you to live a more relaxed and inner-connected life.
iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;paralign&#x2F;id906756239?mt=8
Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=cst.com.paralign2&amp;hl=en<p>Look forward to your thoughts&#x2F;feedbacks
======
DrScump
there is a website (paralign.me) but there is no feature list or other FAQ
information.

I was hoping to find out why permissions required include: \- Photos / media
/files access \- microphone (??) \- Wi-Fi connection info \- Device ID and
Call info

plus in-app purchases.

~~~
pouria3
I just noticed how crappy my post looks ... so sorry I will double check the
permissions thanks for letting me know We will have in-app purchase items soon

------
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN". Is there a website?

~~~
pouria3
so sorry, I just realized how bad my post looked ... yeah the website is
[http://paralign.me](http://paralign.me)

